# Snow!!!!



## sister-ray (Oct 28, 2008)

we got snow here in Uk, and its settling on the ground, Im not happy about it as its my shopping day tomorrow


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Sister-ray,

:shocked: ? C'mon... wait for more fluffy stuff, then you can :dance: in it!

From a :canadian:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 28, 2008)

:snowballs: its ok as it is now but I bet tomorrow it will be icy, it will melt a little and freeze so this will be me tomorrow:rolling: but I wont be laughing


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2008)

trust a :canadian:to be unsympathetic sister ray , snow is snow and always :cold: 

 hot drinks to keep you warm !!  between you and me I believe Canadians eat snow for breakfast !!!:teehee:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 28, 2008)

white page said:


> hot drinks to keep you warm !!  between you and me I believe Canadians eat snow for breakfast !!!:teehee:



Proberly snow on toast Ive got hot soup and a fleece so Im ok


----------



## healthbound (Oct 28, 2008)

heyyyyy...nuthin' wrong with a little snow on toast every now and again


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright, that's it!

Yes, I am really a snowbird that lives in an igloo. It's 30 feet up in a pine tree and I eat Popsicles for breakfast.
The sparrow part is really a mask of my dissociative self. :crazy:

At least I don't have a :hissyfit: everytime I see a snowflake! :nanana::rofl:


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2008)

> At least I don't have a :hissyfit: everytime I see a snowflake!



 :hissyfit:* I do* !!!


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 28, 2008)

:hithere: :hissyfit: WP,

:support: Have you tried hibernation therapy? The positive effects may take 5 to 6 months from what I've read. Hope that helps you out though.  :nanana:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 28, 2008)

Sparrow said:


> Alright, that's it!
> At least I don't have a :hissyfit: everytime I see a snowflake! :nanana::rofl:




I do tomg:


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2008)

:friends: SR and I are already hibernating ;:beer2:
you and healthbound can play:snowballs:

:rolling:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 28, 2008)

white page said:


> :friends: SR and I are already hibernating ;:beer2:
> :rolling:




be nice to be a tortoise they sleep all through winter that sounds like heaven to me


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2008)

> nice to be a tortoise they sleep all through winter that sounds like heaven to me



Ah yess  !  heaven !:zzz:


----------



## Mari (Oct 29, 2008)

:noidea: this is the silliest thread that I have ever read rder:


----------



## white page (Oct 29, 2008)

:red: sorry Mari !


----------



## healthbound (Oct 29, 2008)

> At least I don't have a  everytime I see a snowflake!


Weeeeell in all fairness to us Vancouverites...the snow really IS different over here.  It's not that nice dry and fluffy stuff the rest of the world gets.  It's 1/2 rain, 1/2 snow by day and full on sheet ice by night :yikes:

pretty tho.  very pretty.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 29, 2008)

We got half a foot or more lastnight in C. Ontario, but not very fluffy.


----------



## Meggylou (Oct 29, 2008)

haven't seen snow here since last week. It really is pretty stuff. But man I am a person who's soul belongs to the warm weather!
the worst part is the drab, dead greenery that stays dead for about 7 months out of the year, at least 6 of those months it's covered by snow, but the rest is so brown and icky looking!
I plan on running away to somewhere tropical when I'm all done school, I think I'll like the weather better muwahahahaha.

hey at least in vancouver it doens't get down to what -35 on a regular basis? welcome to Northern Ontario...and I'm not even that north compared to a lot of towns higher up.....I've been north in winter, it's COLD! and a dry, painful, bite you to the bone cold where it hurts to breathe. 

ah  I should quite whining!


----------

